# Вопросы-ответы > Вопросы к Е.М. Патита Паване прабху >  аргументы, которые свидетельствуют о божественном происхождении религии вайшнавов

## Олег Тимофеев

Харе Кришна, Патита Павана Прабху

Не могли бы Вы представить аргументы, которые свидетельствуют о божественном происхождении религии вайшнавов?

К примеру православие. Иисус Христос - сын Божий, Бог во плоти, который перенесенными муками показал силу, которой обладает вера во Всевышнего. Множество свидетелей и последователей. Святые апостолы, святые старцы и святые блаженные (Исаак Сирин, Сергий Радонежский, Серафим Саровский, Иоанн Кронштадсткий,  Матрона Московская и мн. др.) - которые жизнью своей доказали наличие Христа в их сердцах и душах.

----------


## Patita Pavana das

Внимательное изучение философского наследия А.Ч.Бхактиведанты Свами Прабхупады будет для вас нектаром духовных откровений и станет реальным доказательством духовного бытия. Когда ученик выполняет все наставления своего Духовного Учителя, он получает духовный опыт, который и подтверждает правильность его пути. Пока мы не начнем практиковать духовное развитие под руководством Истинного Духовного Учителя, никакие слова не станут для нас доказательством. Пока мы сами не попробуем мед, никакие философские цитаты не докажут нам, что мед сладкий. Попробуйте получить опыт ВНИМАТЕЛЬНОГО и СЛАДКОГО повторения Святого Имени Бога и этот опыт изменит сердце раз и навсегда. Наша задача перестать быть востоковедами, а стать преданными Бога. Вот это будет настоящий прорыв... И совершить его можно под руководством А.Ч.Бхактиведанты Свами Прабхупады, который и является доказательством правильности этого пути. Божественная философия раскрывается не в спорах, а во время внимательного повторения Святых Имен Бога.

----------

